# Cùng con học online hiệu quả ma nhàn tênh



## Hoangnguyen (7/1/22)

Trong thời gian qua, tình hình dịch bệnh Covid-19 tại các tỉnh, thành diễn biến phức tạp đã ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến đời sống, sinh hoạt và sức khỏe của người dân, trong đó trẻ em là một trong những đối tượng chịu ảnh hưởng nặng nề nhất của đại dịch. Trẻ phải ở nhà thay vì đến trường, nhịp sinh hoạt và học tập bị đảo lộn, đối mặt với rất nhiều vấn đề ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe thể chất và tinh thần.

Hình thức dạy và học online đang được các trường đại học thúc đẩy phát triển nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu học tập ngày càng đa dạng của mọi đối tượng người học. Dạy và học online là một xu thế tất yếu mà các nước trên thế giới cũng như Việt Nam hướng tới. Trong thời đại 4.0 hiện nay, nhiều người có xu hướng lựa chọn học online bởi cách học thuận tiện, linh hoạt về thời gian lẫn địa điểm.





Tuy nhiên, Máy tính gia đình là nơi cực kỳ "cạm bẫy" với các trẻ nhỏ trong nhà bởi sự thu hút của các loại game online, web đen, web độc hại chứa virus,...vô hình chung khiến trẻ trở nên nghiện Internet, mê game, thay đổi tâm sinh lý, bạo lực mạng,....

Chính vì điều đó, PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN VAPU đã ra đời, do VTEC - đơn vị đi đầu trong các sản phẩm phần mềm giáo dục tại Việt Nam - sản xuất!
Phần mềm diệt web được ra đời với mục tiêu THANH LỌC toàn bộ những ấn phẩm xấu, đường link độc hại và hiểm nguy trên mạng đối với con em trong gia đình.
—
  CHẶN WEB THEO MONG MUỐN
Các bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể chặn các đường link web mà bố mẹ không an tâm khi giao máy tính cho con. Đặc biệt là các đường link về game online ... đảm bảo con có không gian mạng an toàn tuyệt đối, không bị xao lãng và chìm đắm vào việc khác khi đang học trực tuyến. Hiện trong CSDL của VAPU đã có hơn 30.000 web đen và Game online bị chặn. Danh sách này được cập nhật hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của VAPU.
  CÀI ĐẶT KHUNG GIỜ VÀO MÁY
Phần mềm cho phép bố mẹ quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập Internet. Ngoài thời gian đó, máy tính sẽ tự động khóa tính năng vào mạng. Tính năng cho phép bố mẹ có thể điều chỉnh khung giờ hoặc chọn bật - tắt trong trường hợp có việc gấp
  THEO DÕI NHẬT KÝ SỬ DỤNG
Phần mềm có tính năng lưu trữ lại lịch sử truy cập website, bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể kiểm tra lại những hoạt động của con trên Internet khi bố mẹ không có mặt
  BÁO CÁO TỰ ĐỘNG
VAPU có tính nắng chụp màn hình và đều đặn gửi báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ về thông tin sử dụng máy tính của các con ở nhà. Bố mẹ dù đi đâu cũng hoàn toàn yên tâm nắm bắt sát sao tình hình học hành của con.
 TỰ ĐỘNG CHẶN GAME OFFLINE
Tính năng mới nhất được phát triển của VAPU, cho phép chặn mọi hoạt động cài đặt game vào máy, dù là chơi Offline, các con sẽ chỉ được phép cài đặt những gì trong tầm kiểm soát của bố mẹ




Một phần mềm thực sự cần thiết và không thể thiếu trong các gia đình có con nhỏ, đang trong tuổi tò mò về Internet và rất dễ sa ngã vào những điều độc hại!

Giá chỉ 500K/1 năm sử dụng phần mềm. Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.

>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !

—
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ :
 Website: vapu.com.vn
 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

